# Any issues with a loaded V8 S Line



## Lord Hemming (Aug 6, 2006)

I have been kicking the tires on the Q7 for a few months now. A local dealer has a '07 V8 which has a high spec (nearly all option boxes checked) and low mileage for a 'reasonable' price. 
Is there anything I need to worry about, I'm coming from a V8 Touareg (which has been trouble free), but I understand the early Tregs had their issues.
Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Any issues with a loaded V8 S Line (Lord Hemming)*

Test drive it for a long time to see if the brakes squeak in slow load scenarios (parking lots, city streets, etc). It's an issue with mine, but Audi's answer is that there is a lot of metal in their thin pads.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Any issues with a loaded V8 S Line (Lord Hemming)*

Take a careful look at the resale or residual value. For some odd reason, the S-Line and 4.2 take a bigger hit than the six cylinder or non S-Line versions of the Q7.


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Any issues with a loaded V8 S Line (ATLeos)*

That's because it appeals to a smaller audience. That's why Civics and Accords carry so much value. Not only are they reliable, but they have mass appeal. A Q7 carrying a big V8 (Not the mainstream's best friend right now) and some "sporty" looking after-market parts does not appeal to the typical owner. Most of us here are not typical owners, which is something we all struggle with accepting yet thrive on.


----------

